
Thailand legalizes medicinal marijuana in New Year’s ‘gift’ - zensavona
https://www.dw.com/en/thailand-legalizes-medicinal-marijuana-in-new-years-gift/a-46858806
======
lukkreung
The ruling junta is pulling out all the stops to garner support before the
February elections (first one since the latest coup 4 years ago). They've
rigged it so heavily in their favor and they still seem to worry it may not be
enough. Literally calling it a gift takes away any pretense that this isn't
what this is about.

~~~
woah
A truly devious political machination: doing what your constituents want.

------
adetrest
Politics aside, this is quite a 7mu turn from a place where weed (and any
other drug) would previously net you the death penalty.

~~~
adetrest
I can't edit my comment but I misread. Death penalty is in other Asian
countries, not Thailand.

